
HS journalists investigated a principal's credentials. Days later, she resigned - pavel_lishin
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2017/04/05/these-high-school-journalists-investigated-a-new-principals-credentials-days-later-she-resigned/?tid=sm_fb&utm_term=.1c034d93426d
======
MwPsMltYGZFWWE
“The kids are treated as professionals,”

“Everybody kept telling them, ‘stop poking your nose where it doesn’t
belong,'"

~~~
blacksqr
You think professional journalists don't get told that?

------
blacksqr
When do they start their investigation of the committee that hired the
principal?

------
ohjeez
This gives me such hope for journalism!

